# High Sulfur Concern and 2022 gameplan



## markymark423 (Jun 10, 2020)

My 2022 Waypoint soil test shows high sulfur and low P /K. Lawn is KBG tall fescue mix.

I already put down 12-12-12 in April.

-Plan is for either lesco 19-19-19 or screamin green in may (screamin green adds sulfur)

-Elemental sulfur in may or june (high PH, figured i would put it down for a couple years to see if it does anything)

-Carbon pro G in May

-Green edge (bio solid fert) or something similar like milorganite in June

-Lesco 19-19-19 in early fall

Concern is the high sulfur and that i may cause it to shoot up even higher, as it is quite a bit higher than 2021s test.

Any other concerns with this plan?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The sulphur measured here is the sulfate form, which is a nutrient, and not elemental sulfur which is used to make sulphuric acid to lower pH. So it's fine to use the elemental sulfur if you'd like to try to lower pH. Still, maybe hold off on sulphate forms of fertilizer since you're running high. I would do more fertilizer in the fall and less in the spring. You can probably do none in the summer unless you see a problem and even then you should use a very low rate. Cool season grass should not be forced to grow in summer. It does not do photosynthesis well then. The balanced fertilizer is fine since you need nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium. Next time when you get a soil test, request the SW1 version. It uses the Olsen extractant for phosphorus and ammonium acetate extractant for cations and is more accurate for high pH soils. You'll find the submittal form under Agriculture and Western Soil Sample.


----------



## markymark423 (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion on the different soil test. 2021 and 2022 both read 7.9 ph and i was wondering if that test might max out at that level for that particular way of testing.

I applied Elemental sulfur twice last year on may 17th and on September 13th. I guess it depends on if the price has shot up if i decide to keep applying it, as i have read many a thread on how some dirt takes way too much in order to start making a difference.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The pH is a separate test, has nothing to do with the extractants. Here is a way to see how calcareous your soil is and whether it's worthwhile to try to lower the pH:
https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/publication/HS1262


----------

